# Computer Freezes, mouse still moves?



## Seqwoya (Dec 20, 2009)

I've been experiencing a very odd problem lately.

Several minutes after i boot up my PC, (random times, some short, some long) it freezes up. What's odd is that cursor movements and animations of icons are unaffected. I can even minimize/maximize opened programs, and the performance monitors still run. When i click on the icons and try to run the programs/open folders, nothing happens. Soon after, the taskbar freezes up, and i get the blue loading circle as my cursor (when i hover over it). Everything freezes up, and i cannot maximize/minimize anymore, but the cursor still moves. I try Ctrl+Alt+delete and get nothing. 

At this point, my computer snapped out of it on one occasion. Before and after that occasion, it continued.

Soon, i get a message:

Microsoft windows

The application is not responding.
The program may respond again if you wait.
Do you want to end the process?

End the Process, Cancel are options.

I click on End the Process/ cancel, and the box freezes up, either way.

Sometimes the screen turns black, and my cursor still is movable. I get:

Failure to display security and shut down options (title)
The logon process was unable to security and shut down options when ctrl alt delete was pressed. If the operating system does not respond, press esc. or restart the pc.

I press ESC, the box disappears, and nothing happens. 

I try Ctrl Alt Delete, and it comes up!!! However, when i click task manager (or anything) it completely freezes up, not even the mouse works..
I am forced to restart.

This time, something went different. No black screen came up, but there was still a stall. I got angry, and mashed ctrl alt delete and tried to see if sticky keys worked, a couple minutes later, thectrl alt delete worked, and the sticky keys box came up. I pressed cancel on the ctrl alt delete menu, and the computer is back to normal. I am currently writing this message with no problems, however, there is no way in hell that i'm going to deal with that process every time i boot up. I will post again if something else happens in this session.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

I would appreciate any help, i tried cleaning my registry, using CCleaner etc.

If you have any questions about the situation i will try my best to get them answered. 

I want to try easy solutions first, such as virus scans, etc.

Is it possible that it can be caused by spyware, etc? if so what (free?) program do you recommend?

Any help is greatly appreciated!!!!


PS. The memory meter in the performance monitor is stable, no spikes etc.
The CPU usage monitor gets an occasional spike but is generally around 1% - 8% (Max spike is 20%- 25%)

As for overheating, i use Speedfan and no extremely high temperature are recorded, especially soon after bootup where the problem occurs. It becomes getting hot after 5-6 hours of using, even then it doesn't freeze up.

Again, any help is appreciated, Thank you!

- Patrick S


----------



## Seqwoya (Dec 20, 2009)

It just did it again, after half an hour of calm. I had a look at the task manager and the processor monitor was going nuts a couple minutes previous to it, but i think it was because i was attempting to defrag my harddrive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Syst3mSh0ck (Jul 11, 2009)

This particular scenario indicates that the Windows kernel is still running okay, but the userland (Explorer and Win32 API) has hung or crashed, this is usually down to a borked registry or malware. I recommend you run HijackThis, click "Run a system scan and save a log file", post the contents of the log in this thread and wait for an authorised malware removal specialist to assist you.

In the meantime you could try cleaning out your temporary files and cleaning the registry with CCleaner.


----------



## Seqwoya (Dec 20, 2009)

Thank you for the quick response, I attached the hijackthis log to this post.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Syst3mSh0ck (Jul 11, 2009)

From a cursory look it seems there is nothing to be alarmed about from your log, your computer seems to be in good health, malware wise. I know this isn't a solution but my friend experiences the same issue with his computer and the only way to make sure it doens't crash is to make sure no DDI/DPMS is used with the graphics card, so try disabling the timed automatic screen power off in Power Options, and enable a screensaver. This leads me to believe it is an ACPI or ESCD issue, you could try going into your BIOS and setting the "Reset Extended System Configuration Data", or try updating your video drivers to the latest version.

Also I forgot to ask, what operating system are you using?


----------



## Seqwoya (Dec 20, 2009)

I ran Malwarebyes anti-malware and it found around 20 problems. I repaired it, and it seems to work now.

If anything else goes wrong, i'll reply to this post again.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Seqwoya (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh boy, nevermind. Happened again a minute after i posted that.

I'm running Windows 7 Home Premium, and i can't seem to find power options anywhere. Also, how do i access the BIOS? I'm really unfamiliar with windows 7. 

Thanks

ALSO: Is it at all possible that corrupt files/programs are the cause of this? As i was running the anti-malware tool, it crashed and i noticed it was right on a certain Adobe file from Adobe Reader. I restarted, tried again, and it crashed on that exact same file. I uninstalled the program, and it crashed waaay farther on, on a video game file.

I just ran chkdsk and it found errors, and supposedly fixed it. I'm just wondering if it is just some other problem, and not the one causing this. I don't want this problem to linger :S


----------



## Seqwoya (Dec 20, 2009)

*sigh*

The time before a crash is much longer, and very unpredictable, but it still happens (after more than an hour). I''m beginning to think its a combination of problems working together to make this happen...


----------



## Syst3mSh0ck (Jul 11, 2009)

To access your BIOS press the "Delete" button on your keyboard when the computer starts up. Read up to my previous post for a guide on what to do in there.


----------



## Seqwoya (Dec 20, 2009)

No luck, i tried all of that and it still happens. Lasts alot longer, but still happens... Any other possibilities?


----------



## Syst3mSh0ck (Jul 11, 2009)

Hold the Windows key down on the keyboard and press R, now type "cmd" in the command prompt type "sfc /scannow" it will check the system files for corruption.


----------

